

SlideShare: Why can't I fullscreen? (Nexus 7) - hayksaakian
http://www.imgur.com/6380B.png

======
angryasian
need to find the embed code like this
[http://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/13971387?rel=...](http://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/13971387?rel=0)

~~~
hayksaakian
Thank you! They really need a direct link to this though

